# Embutición (metalworking)



## ramngarcia

Someone could tell how can I say the word "embutición" in English?
The context is about two piece of metal "embutidas" entre si. I mean one piece have a hole and the other something that is inside it.


----------



## DCPaco

Perhaps a bit more context.  Feel free to write in Spanish--if you feel more comfortable.

I'm thinking inlay or embedded...but I would need more context.


----------



## losplaff

I hardly understand it in Spanish. What about to force in, to cram or to inlay?


----------



## ramngarcia

Son dos piezas de metal una tiene un entrante y la otra un saliente y ambas encajan, quiero saber como se llama el entrante.


----------



## Soy Yo

We need context, but in plumbing, for example, there are male fittings and female fittings. The male fitting is inserted or screwed into the female fitting.

Could the piece be an "insert"?


----------



## ramngarcia

Haber, os lo cuento en español porque si no me vais a entender.
Se trata de una pieza de metal, en concreto, de la base metalica de una pastilla de freno, que lleva un agujero ciego, en el que se incrusta otra parte metalica. Aquí a ese agujero le llamamos embutición, como se diría en inglés?


----------



## DCPaco

Yup, in couplings, they tend to be called male and female fittings...so the male, is the one that is inserted.


----------



## Soy Yo

¿El agujero es la embutición?  Entonces, es "hole," "opening," "slot,"... y debe haber algún término mejor.


----------



## ramngarcia

Soy Yo said:


> We need context, but in plumbing, for example, there are male fittings and female fittings. The male fitting is inserted or screwed into the female fitting.
> 
> Could the piece be an "insert"?


 
It is inserted


----------



## Marinero

*- "EMBUTICION:* Es el proceso de conformado en frio por el que se transforma una chapa plana en un cuerpo hueco adaptandola a la forma definida por la matriz del util, mediante la presion ejercida por la prensa. "

stamping (metal); punch-press ?


----------



## ramngarcia

Más pistas, al agujero le llamamos embutición y a la parte de la otra pieza que se incrusta, es un pequeño saliente al que llamamos tetón (aunque suene mal)


----------



## Tomas100A

Drawing = Embutición
Deep drawing= Embutición profunda


----------



## rodelu2

"Embutición", "troquelado", "balancinado", "estampado", "matrizado",  todos sinónimos de "stamping".


----------



## joseluisblanco

ramngarcia said:


> *Haber,* *A ver*, os lo cuento en español porque *si* *así* no me vais a entender.
> Se trata de una pieza de metal, en concreto, de la base metalica de una pastilla de freno, que lleva un agujero ciego, en el que se incrusta otra parte metalica. Aquí a ese agujero le llamamos embutición, como se diría en inglés?


ramngarcia: Cuidemos nuestro lenguaje.
Saludos


----------

